# error with reass



## manju_kalita (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi All,
When I tried to add the rule 
	
	



```
reass all from any to any in
```
 I got error 
	
	



```
invalid action
```


```
<server># ipfw add 90 reass all from any to any in
ipfw: invalid action reass
```
Can you please advice how can I add 
	
	



```
reass all from any to any in
```
? As per the ipfw manual, this is a valid rule.

Thanks & Regards,
Manju


----------



## quintessence (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello,

What is your FreeBSD version?


----------



## manju_kalita (Jan 27, 2011)

I am running FreeBSD7.1 amd64 .


----------



## quintessence (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello,

Your FreeBSD is too old, found in the mail archive patch for 7.x: http://people.freebsd.org/~piso/ipfw-reass-7x.diff.


----------



## manju_kalita (Jan 28, 2011)

Can you please let me know the compatible FReeBSD version with ipfw action reass? When exactly it was introduced?


----------



## quintessence (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello,

From 8.0-RELEASE, but the suggested patch is working (regarding mailing list) for 7.x.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sbin/ipfw/ipfw2.c

```
Revision 1.147: download - view: text, markup, annotated - select for diffs
Wed Apr 1 20:23:47 2009 UTC (21 months, 3 weeks ago) by piso
Branches: MAIN
Diff to: previous 1.146: preferred, colored
Changes since revision 1.146: +9 -0 lines

SVN rev 190633 on 2009-04-01 20:23:47Z by piso

Implement an ipfw action to reassemble ip packets: reass.
```


----------

